# Italian campsites - useful websites



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have put this info within another thread but then felt it may be easier to find etc, if it stands alone!

www.gardalake.it

www.campeggi.com

www.camping.it

www.guidacampeggi.com

www.gardacamping.it

If I find any more in the magazines etc, I will edit the post.

Ciao ciao

Russell


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Try this one: the headlines can be switched into English:

http://www.camperonline.it/

Regards
John


----------

